# Your most memorable view



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

In your van or out of it, one answer only.

Mine, laying in bed in Amboseli game lodge in Kenya looking out at Kilimanjaro with all the wildlife getting on with their life .

Yours?.

ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

5,000 people queueing for the loos and showers when we have an en-suite in our RV at Le Mans....................... Schardenfroid. Ray.

Ray.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Stood at the north end of the Stake Pass looking north towards Borrowdale. The first time I saw this view I was literally moved to tears by the sheer beauty of the landscape in front of me. It's a stiff climb up but oh boy is it worth it!

Just remembered that this is one of the views that you see in the opening and closing credits of Countryfile.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think the one (of many) that really blew me away was the first time we drove up to the Cirque de Gavarnie in the Pyrenees. No photo or video can do it justice really. Its either there or the Verdon Gorges. Same applies to there, you have to go and see them.










You can just about see the Cirque from the top Aire.

Taken early May 2010


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Too bluddy cold for me Barry. Gimmee Arizona any day.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Too bluddy cold for me Barry. Gimmee Arizona any day.
> 
> Ray.


Believe it or not Ray where the van is parked in that photo it was 25c in early May. We tend to visit the Pyrenees and Alps in Summer usually but we had the best of both worlds in early May. Warm and sunny but higher up you ran out of road and built a snowman.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Parking Master HUH!! James Corden eat your heart out*

Have this as one of my screensavers - makes me smile:laugh:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The sunset across the Western Norfolk sky. Big sky country


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> The sunset across the Western Norfolk sky. Big sky country


Thats Montana Pat.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ah, now that begs a question. Are Montana skies any bigger than Norfolk skies?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> Ah, now that begs a question. Are Montana skies any bigger than Norfolk skies?


Yep.......................... Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

For me it would be the view from my boat moored on the small quay in Kipparisi, Eastern Peloponese, at sunrise with the sun breasting the horizon over the crystal-clear water and lighting the multi-coloured 3,000 scarp behind, knowing I can dive from the boat into the clear blue water for the morning swim.

I am waiting for the equivalent experience in the MH - although, like Barry, Gavarnie comes close.

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Standing at Nordkapp on the perfect day !!! Clear blue sky, little wind, felt like we could see forever. Our guide reckons they get a maximum of 20 days a year with similar conditions and we were lucky enough to get one of them. 

The Northern lights the night before were pretty awesome too !!!! (sorry the picture is 90* out, I cant figure out how to rotate it)

Andy

I agree with Barry, Gavernie is pretty good too!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

For the UK, I dont think you can beat Ullswater and its on my doorstep. I think its the one place I have spent most of my life visiting. Had boats there for years and I Kayaked the full length last year. There isnt a single square foot of it I am not familiar with yet I never get bored of it and the lovely feeling you get when it appears at the end of the road never fades.

So many happy (and sad) memories of that place from the first time I went Kayaking on it with my dad when I Was about seven to many years later the day after he died going back to that same spot on the lake he pushed me out all those years ago now sat on the roof of my cruiser raising a glass and shedding a tear. 

A wonderful place.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I can’t do this

The view over the Kidron valley to gethsemane from our garden 

The walls of Jerusalem golden in the setting sun 

They views from the top of mountains in the Lake District

The times we climbed above the clouds , and looked down on them

The moments we gazed upon our grandkids 

The times today 

We look upon our kids, and their kids 

And think 

Well it’s all right 

And the times I look at Albert and think for all our faults we made it 

So it would prob be the face of Albert 

Who carried me through in spite of my childhood horrors 

Because he just loved me , for me

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> For the UK, I dont think you can beat Ullswater and its on my doorstep. I think its the one place I have spent most of my life visiting. Had boats there for years and I Kayaked the full length last year. There isnt a single square foot of it I am not familiar with yet I never get bored of it and the lovely feeling you get when it appears at the end of the road never fades.
> 
> So many happy (and sad) memories of that place from the first time I went Kayaking on it with my dad when I Was about seven to many years later the day after he died going back to that same spot on the lake he pushed me out all those years ago now sat on the roof of my cruiser raising a glass and shedding a tear.
> 
> A wonderful place.


Who is the pretentious bastard in that sailing boat with the sails rigged and drooping, when there is not even a ripple on the water?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The words full of pretentious bastards

Or maybe not 

It could be ful of those just trying 

Who don’t have the expertise 

He’s still sailing 

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> The words full of pretentious bastards
> 
> Or maybe not
> 
> ...


He is not 'sailing' - there is no wind.

Keep with the evidence.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

A boat doesn't have to be moving to be sailing. Have you never been becalmed? Sailing has a lot of meanings, such as you could be sailing on a liner to the USA, no wind, no ripples, no sails! > 

My quests is that he could well be simply drying his sails out after a storm that he battled through the day before, it is British weather remember. The 'evidence' isn't always clear.

Ron


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

In answer to Nicholsong and OB1 I dunno who is in that boat but I can tell you Ullswater is the flukiest and one of the hardest lakes to sail on. If you were to sail the full length you would end up confused and probably battered and somewhat delayed much more than you anticipated at your destination. Winds can change from force 1 to 8 or more in minutes and back 180 degrees as quickly and around Howtown (its widest point) its the Cape Horn of the Lake District. 

When its like glass and no wind though there is no better place to be out in a boat in the world I reckon.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have 2 memorable views, no photo.
One when I was 23 years old, on a coach trip to Italy, on a moonlit, still night we were passing a lake.
We were way above the lake which was surrounded by lights of houses, hotels and street lights, over the lake were little fluffy white clouds that looked as if they were floating on the lake.
Number 2 was we believe in the Sauerland in Germany, again in the dark, we drove around an S bend to be met by a valley surrounded by villages and all the lights.
Todays view is not a memory, but it changes almost by the minute because the sky is as important as the land, out of my window.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> In answer to Nicholsong and OB1 I dunno who is in that boat but I can tell you Ullswater is the flukiest and one of the hardest lakes to sail on. If you were to sail the full length you would end up confused and probably battered and somewhat delayed much more than you anticipated at your destination. Winds can change from force 1 to 8 or more in minutes and back 180 degrees as quickly and around Howtown (its widest point) its the Cape Horn of the Lake District.
> 
> When its like glass and no wind though there is no better place to be out in a boat in the world I reckon.


Ah! katabatic winds....:wink2: Of course you need to be a Yachtmaster or a RYA navigation instructor to know about this.

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Ah! katabatic winds....:wink2: *Of course you need to be a Yachtmaster or a RYA navigation instructor* to know about this.
> 
> ray.


I am!! Well I have an RYA Skippers certificate from 1996


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> I am!! Well I have an RYA Skippers certificate from 1996


Err... I sh-it Skippers certs>

ray.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

There are so many to chose from but one that sticks in my mind comes from 2009 and my first visit to the Glastonbury Music Festival. I had parked the m/home at around 1.30am and got some badly needed shuteye. The next morning I decided to take a walk down to the main site. As I came over the hill overlooking the whole festival I was absolutely overawed with the size, colours and sheer spectacle of the view. Wonderful.

Nick.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nickoff said:


> There are so many to chose from but one that sticks in my mind comes from 2009 and my first visit to the Glastonbury Music Festival. I had parked the m/home at around 1.30am and got some badly needed shuteye. The next morning I decided to take a walk down to the main site. As I came over the hill overlooking the whole festival I was absolutely overawed with the size, colours and sheer spectacle of the view. Wonderful.
> 
> Nick.


Thats a great view memory. I used to go in the late 80's early 90s and even then it was a fantastic sight to see. I remember at the back of the festival, barmy early evening looking down and across at the crowds and tents, seeing little smoke stacks rising from everywhere and the smell of wood burning. Magical.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Leaving a rural hillside restaurant, near Mounties-Ste-Marie and the Gorges du Verdon, on an inky black night and being dazzled by layer upon layer of bright stars. Because of the lack of light pollution you could see millions of them seeming to float from the ground to the heavens. We had never seen anything like it before and probably never will again.

Ron


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Can always jump on the ferry to or from howtown 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

ob1 said:


> Leaving a rural hillside restaurant, near Mounties-Ste-Marie and the Gorges du Verdon, on an inky black night and being dazzled by layer upon layer of bright stars. Because of the lack of light pollution you could see millions of them seeming to float from the ground to the heavens. We had never seen anything like it before and probably never will again.
> 
> Ron


Whenever there is a clear night like tonight Ron, I see that from my windows front and back :laugh: we have a huge uninterupted sky.


----------

